# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστουγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2016 [Season's Greetings]

## Maroulis Nikos

Ανοίγουμε και φέτος αυτό το θέμα για να ανταλλάξουμε τις γιορτινές ευχές μας *Χριστούγεννα* *2015 - Πρωτοχρονιά 2016*. Σ αυτό το θέμα μπορείτε επίσης να ανεβάσετε Χριστουγεννιάτικες φωτογραφίες θαλασσινού περιεχομένου, όπως στολισμένες, βάρκες, καραβάκια (μέρα ή νύχτα) από την γιορτινή πάλη/χωριό που ζείτε ή επισκέπτεστε. Αλλά και στολισμένα Χριστουγεννιάτικα δένδρα σε παραλίες κ.λ.π.

This thread welcomes your Seasonal Greetings for X'mas and the *New Year 2016*. You may also upload photos here from your city/village, with seaviews related to the subject, such as boats decorated for this festive period and/or X'mas trees near the sea etc. In other words this thread is dedicated to wishes and greetings only.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εύχομαι ολόψυχα σε όλους *Καλές Γιορτές* και το νέο έτος που θα ανατείλει σε λίγες ημέρες να μας ταξιδέψει σε πελάγη γεμάτα υγεία, τύχη, ελπίδα κι αισιοδοξία!

Στους ναυτικούς μας, όπου τις άγιες αυτές ημέρες βρίσκονται μακριά απ' το ζεστό τους σπιτικό ευχόμαστε Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε ήρεμες θάλασσες!

Γιορτινή Κάρτα.jpg

----------


## Eng

Εύχομαι σε όλους μας να αναζητήσετε το προσωπικό νόημα των Αγίων αυτών ημερών.  Η Γέννηση ανέκαθεν χρησιμοποιούνταν σαν συμβολίσμος..  Ας αναρωτήθουμε τι συμβολίζει αυτή η μέρα για μας, την οικογένεια μας..  Όλους μας.  Εύχομαι καλές θάλασσες στις ροτες της ζωής και των πελαγων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia.gr

----------


## SteliosK

Καλά Χριστούγεννα καλές γιορτές και το 2016 να φέρει ότι καλύτερο σε εσάς και στις οικογένειες σας!  :Snowman: 
Καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς και του χρόνου να είναι κοντά στις οικογένειες τους..

IMG_2015_12_22.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΤΙΣ ΕΓΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  ΓΕΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΤΥΧΗ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ.ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ.ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΟΙ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## maria korre

Καλήν ημέραν άρχοντες αν είναι ο ορισμός σας,
Χριστού τη θεία γέννηση να πω στ' αρχοντικό σας!
Σ' αυτό το forum που 'μαστε όλοι καλά να ζούμε
και όλοι οι θαλασσινοί στα σπίτια τους να μπούνε!
Χρόνια πολλά και του χρόνου!!!!!

Βόλος (3).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ!!!  

Χρονια Πολλα Μαρια!  Χρονια Πολλα nautilia.gr! 

_DSC00281Καλαματα.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλησπέρα, χρόνια πολλά καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλοι τη παρέα του nautilia gr.

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΙΑΤΙΚ.jpg

24-12-2015

----------


## seajets

Καλά Χριστούγεννα nautilia.gr!!
Δυστυχώς κάποιοι σήμερα δεν γιορτάζουν....
DSC07493.jpg
(φωτιά στο απέναντι σπίτι, διέκοψε το οικογενειακό τραπέζι)

----------


## basi

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με Υγεία και Ευτυχία .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Υγέια και ευτυχία:
Στους ναυτικούς πουπενράνε τις άγιες μέρες σε κάποιο βαπόρι να γυρίσουν γεροί σε όσους τους αγαπάνε.

----------


## dionisos

Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους τους φιλους και φιλες του NAUTILIA. Καλα ταξειδια στους ταξιδευοντες και με το καλο να επιστρεψουν στις οικογενειες τους.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ σε ολους!!!_

----------


## basilis.m

χρονια πολλα σε ολους με υγεια πανω απ'ολα!
καλα χριστουγεννα!

----------


## maria korre

Καλημερίζω φέρνοντας ευχές στους ναυτικούς μας και όχι μόνο! :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΚΑΛΗ  ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  σε ολους!!!_

----------


## leo85

Χρόνια Πολλά και ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΈΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΈΟΣ ΈΤΟΣ με υγεία και χαρά.

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΙΑΤΙΚ.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Καλη Χρονια,στο Nautilia,και σε ολους τους φιλους.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία πάνω από όλα σε εσάς και τους τους δικούς σας.
Καλά ταξίδι στους Ναυτικούς μας και του χρόνου με τις οικογένειες τους.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Καλή Χρονιά με δουλειά.

----------


## manolisfissas

Χρόνια Πολλά και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος με υγεία και Χαρά αλλά και καλές θάλασσές

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Καλη χρονια  σε ολους .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_O  Τηνιος καραβολατρης_ _ ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ ευχεται σε ολη την Ναυτικη Οικογενεια ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ!!!   


Με Γραιγο ξεκινησαμε Σοροκος εχει παει
μας τον μπαταρει στον Γαρμπη Μαιστρο τον γυρναει

Καλη Χρονια Χρονια Πολλα σε ολα τα βαπορια
γαληνια ναναι η ροτα σας κι'η θαλασσα μπουνατσα

κι'ο Αι Νικολας αγρυπνα να βρισκεται   κοντα σας!!!

                                                     ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

----------


## avvachrist

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ _nautilia.gr_!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους.. Το 2016 ας φέρει καλύτερες μέρες για όλους μας, ήρεμες θάλασσες για τους ναυτικούς μας αλλά και περισσότερες δουλειές.. Τις θερμότερες ευχές μας σε όλους όσοι βρίσκονται μακριά από την πατρίδα κροσάροντας κάποιον ωκεανό.. Σύντομα να γυρίσουν στο σπίτι τους και την οικογένεια τους..

----------


## SteliosK

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους ευτυχισμένο το 2016!!

----------


## tomcat

Εύχομαι με την σειρά μου μια καλή χρονιά συν Θεό, με υγεία και εργασία σε όλο τον κόσμο καλές θάλασσες και καλή επάνοδο σε όλους τους συναδέλφους.

----------


## nektarios15

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους με δύναμη αισιοδοξία δουλειές, καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας και γρήγορα στα σπίτια τους!!!

----------

